# 90 days sober!



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i dont know which board to put this on, but today is my 90th day sober.

i take a lot of pride in my sobriety. after screwing up so much in life, it is nice to make good decisions.

i dont miss drinking at all. dont miss feeling like crap all the time. nor do i miss hangovers.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow, odun stopped drinking? Well, good for you. Do you or did you attend AA?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great to hear


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Good to hear, odun.


----------



## bobbawobba (Dec 4, 2008)

congradulations!!!addiction is hard to overcome,trust me i know.u should be very proud


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll drink to that!











j/k


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'm so proud of you and inspired. Congratulations. *


----------



## Cursed (Oct 9, 2005)

Congratulations! Trying to break the habit myself, any tips??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie
That is so great that I am putting the boogies before the congratulations!!!

You are learning to handle problems head-on and that they aren't so bad - just learning experiences and opportunities to grow!


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

good job, thats awesome. proud of ya!!


----------

